

Ask HN: How do you think of some Chinese call HTML5 'H5' - djyde

Many people in China call HTML5 &#x27;H5&#x27; and it had cause some heated discussion. Some people (developer) think H5 is non-professional, the other think it just a short name for HTML5.<p>How do you think of it?
======
MalcolmDiggs
I've been calling it "Susan". I didn't realize there were rules about these
things.

------
coreyp_1
Honestly, saying "H5" makes it sound like you don't know what you're talking
about.

It's like calling HTML a programming language.

~~~
Raed667
I see no problem in that. People call JavaEE, J2EE or JavaME J2ME, all the
time (yes even teachers) and get away with it just fine.

------
richerlariviere
For some people it would be confusing with the current html tag <h5>. There's
no name conflict in the case of JS (javascript). I think this is all about
preferences. Human languages, as programming languages, are evolving. I don't
see any problem with the case of calling html5 H5.

------
Raed667
This names makes me think of an "old" social network that trended once Hi5[0].

[0] [http://www.hi5.com](http://www.hi5.com)

